# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Базы Лиды 2014-2022 АРХИВ

## ivan.pupkin

Продам архив своих бд с 14 по текущий года, огромное количество баз самых разных сегментов, от банков, казино, форекса и т.п до баз гибдд инет магазинов и т.д, интересует разовая продажа в одни руки. Продаю по причине выхода из бизнеса. Согласен на гаранта. По всем вопросам писать в тг,скайп
тг wasted874
скайп wasted874

----------


## vtope2324

Только горячий трафик!

Базы под:
- форекс
- крипто
- с лендов о доп доходах

Хорошие показатили конверсии


Страны:  Европа(русскоговорящая), РФ, Казахстан.

Только живой трафик! 
Замена неликвида!
По всем интересующим Вас вопросам в тг!


• TELEGRAM: @vtope2324

----------

